
Ask HN: Have Neuroscience inspired ML architectures been successful? - hsikka
Does anyone have any literature on neuroscience inspired machine learning architectures, specifically more recent ones, 2017 and onward? I believe the push to do formalize computational paradigms in the brain may yield an interesting result.
======
mindcrime
FYI, you may get more response to this kind of question on
/r/machinelearning[1]

[1]: [https://machinelearning.reddit.com](https://machinelearning.reddit.com)

